# Sylvania tube/bulb f8w/w is there a LED replacement ?



## Joker7 (Apr 11, 2015)

This has probably been answered many times before:

Sylvania tube/bulb f8w/w is there a LED replacement ?

Chris


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 11, 2015)

no but you can take all the stuff out of the lamp and fit a flat board of smd led which come with a few connectors on ebay 10 can be bought for about 6.50 pure white or soft which you can put a few in a row and solder the wires together in parallel,hope this helps.


----------



## witzend (Apr 11, 2015)

Have a look at this possibly what you want

1 X 18 LED 12V LIGHT STRIP BAR CARAVAN MOTORHOME BOAT TUBED 400MM on/off switch | eBay


----------



## oppy (Apr 11, 2015)

I bought 3 sets of these   2 x Warm White 15 LED Strip Lights 12V DC for Cars Caravans Boats SWB Vans 25cm | eBay   I replaced the tube lights and the switches on two of them and they are terrific and much brighter than the tubes. Hope this helps


----------



## Joker7 (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks guys ,have placed a ebay order for all the parts ....


----------



## Joker7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Morning...
Anyone know how to remove the ballast with out smashing the unit as I want to re-use the switch. 

Chris


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 23, 2015)

A photo of the light would be a help

Alf





Joker7 said:


> Morning...
> Anyone know how to remove the ballast with out smashing the unit as I want to re-use the switch.
> 
> Chris


----------



## witzend (Apr 23, 2015)

doubled


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 23, 2015)

How to bypass the ballast   instruction with pictures this might help dont forget to adjust your fuses as the led draw less


----------



## Joker7 (Apr 24, 2015)

As requested....


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 24, 2015)

With mine I unsoldered the switch connection and removed the circuit board to save and soldered the new wiring to the switch

Alf


----------



## Joker7 (Apr 24, 2015)

The switch seems to be holding the pcb inplace ....


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 24, 2015)

Joker7 said:


> The switch seems to be holding the pcb inplace ....



the switch is clipped in the diffuser

Alf


----------

